

AI potentially just one week away - marshallp
http://en-us.reddit.com/r/artificial/comments/z6fka/supercomputer_scale_deep_neural_nets_talk_by_jeff/

======
thejerz
Looks like link bait to me

~~~
marshallp
why

------
sbierwagen
Flagged

~~~
marshallp
what?

